# Woodwright's Shop's New Season



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Have any of you seen the new season's episodes of Woodwright's Shop? PBS here is still running reruns from the last couple 3 years :-((


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

No! Where, When, etc?????


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I watch Roy online.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

New episode was on yesterday. Building a corner cabinet. Either that or it is an old one and I've forgotten it. (haven't had enough sleep lately)


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Topa. I too saw an episode on a corner cabinet yesterday and would agree that it is not a new episode. For the past several weeks they have been running a series on the building of this corner cabinet. Yesterday it was all about miters.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Topmax, I never seem to be able to scrape the time up, especially since I've joined some of the woodworking sites that I have.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

The Woodwright's Shop


----------



## wizzardofwood (Jul 18, 2010)

Woodwrights and wrongs?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

They are still running the 29th season (2009/2010 … the one with the grease pot, shaker rocker, corner cupboard, etc.).

Check out his website ( http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2900/2901.html ) ... the last four seasons are available for viewing online.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

season 30 is supposed to be coming in Nov. i think


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I just went to the web site and it is still on last year as the current season. Seems like it used to start in late Sept. The days of all new shows starting the same week with 26 episodes arre long gone, but so is most anything worth watching :-((


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

Do you think working with hand tools gets him so excited?

I think he smokes his saw dust or just plain inhales too much…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The one I saw yesterday I think it was a new one about miters


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

Season 30 started a couple of weeks ago in Cincy market. The first episode of the new season he finished up his corner cabinet from last season and yesterday was on miters. His website won't be updated probably for a couple of months.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm just guessing, but I think the local stations are low on funds. I suppose they have to pay WTBS for them. I'm sort of thought they were probably starting the new season in other parts of the country. Thx,


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

PBS is in financial trouble. Last Friday, it was announced that KCET, the pubcaster in Los Angeles, is bailing out and will become an independent in a few months because they can't afford the 'dues'. KCET wanted PBS to reduce their dues ($7 million a year), but PBS would not agree because other stations might want similar reductions.


----------



## lumberdog (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't have any proof but i do not believe that PBS is in financial trouble, they like to present it that way so they get larger donations. just my opinion.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

The episode I just saw on Saturday (10/9) of the corner cabinet was not from the last two episodes from last season. This was on the carcase joinery. It is the first episode of this season. Pretty funny them using a corner cabinet as the season cliffhanger to span this season and last.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Comcast showed our local station as a repeat, but who knows; Comcast showed it as to be announced at 9 AM. It wasn't until early afternoon that they had the schedule on. They muct be looking for cheaper labor in China or India. They used to have it nearly a week ahead, but now it is lucky to be more than a day ahead, if that. :-((


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

@lumberdog-I'm not sure what the situation is for your local PBS station, but as a retired TV broadcast manager, I still watch this stuff pretty closely and I assure PBS is having trouble making ends meet.

In 2009, PBS cut about 10% of their staff, cut salaries and reduced benefits due to budget problems.

Production and programming costs continue to rise, while revenues from paid memberships, major donor support, corporate sponsorships, and endowments has continued to drop.

KCET isn't the only PBS outlet to cave under financial pressures … PBS stations across the country have seen shrinking revenues. Going into their current budget WGBH in Boston was forecasting a 12% drop in discretionary revenue, and continues to look for ways to reduce costs.

Don't think for a minute the economy and budget problems weren't a major factor in the decision to cancel New Yankee Workshop.


----------



## mvflaim (Dec 8, 2009)

TopamaxSurvivor, I spoke to Roy a few years ago and he told me that all PBS stations can get his show for free. It's just up to the station manager which shows they want to put on the air. The shows that get a lot of calls during pledge breaks get the most attention.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Roy Underhill's show (The Woodwright's Shop) is produced by the University of North Carolina (UNC-TV) ... in recent years, program with funding has come from State Farm Insurance.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

*mvflaim* I have never seen him mentioned on one of their pledge drives.

I watched it today, looks like new stuff I haven't seen before. Cutting miters is very basic :-( I think the confusion came for Comcast being too lazy to even do a half vast job on the program guide. It seems to be running a few hours ahead of the actual program presentation. Last night, all it said was "repeat". This AM it actually had the content listed.


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

I just noticed that I have an episode on my DVR….It is dated 2010 and titled "The Till in the Tool Chest".


----------

